# cpu upgrade for dell optiplex 745



## hickc (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I have a Dell Optiplex 745 Small Form Factor, and I want to upgrade the processor, but can't find anywhere with information as to what would be compatible. Here is a link to the specs: 

http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/optix/en/opti_745techspecs.pdf

My motherboard is the Dell Inc. 0WK833

Cpu: 3.40 gigahertz Intel Pentium D
16 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded

I also have 4.5 GB ddr2 ram if this helps. I basically just want something better which will also be compatible. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What do you need/want the PC to do that the 3.4GHz won't do?
How do you have 4.5GB of RAM?
OEM Mobo/Bios are rarely CPU upgrade friendly.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> Microprocessor type
> 
> 
> Intel® Pentium® 4, Pentium® D, Celeron®, or Core™ processor


Documentation

It's a early Q965 Intel chipset so it will run the early Core2 Duo CPU's like the E4500, or E6200 through E6600(these are the now out of production C2D models not the current Pentium Dual Core E6x00 CPU's thanks Intel for reusing numbers), none of them are in current production so about your only option is a used take out from eBay or other web sources.


----------



## hickc (May 18, 2011)

thanks alot for the help. The 3.4 ghz processor is good, but the computer seems to go slow at times, and it only got a 5.1 processor rating on the windows experience index, and I just thought that I would like something better and faster if possible. 

I have 4.5 GB ram because my motherboard has 4 ddr2 slots, 2 are occupied with 2gb each and another is occupied with a 512 mb stick.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would suggest removing the 512mb stick to put you into Dual Channel. That could very well speed things up.


----------



## hickc (May 18, 2011)

With dual channel, does that mean that I have both memory sticks right next to each other, or one in each pair of two slots?

Thanks again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One in each pair of slots.


----------

